# Pallet seating/decking area - in progress



## NeilWheatley (Sep 23, 2013)

Afternoon all, Im Neil and Im from the uk, thought I would come along and show my current project at my allotment, the pallet seating area, using 100% recycled/reclaimed wooden pallets

This is how it looks at the moment, and has currently cost around £45 to created so far 










The idea was to create a pallet shed at the allotment (and got on quite well with the project) before i ended up takign on a building, so the shed was no longer required, so the idea was to create the seating area

This is how far along the shed got until the change 










Its going very well at the moment, just need spare time to get it finished, but here is the firepit which has been incorporated into pallets










and finally, me making use of it on saturday 










Used probably around 70-80 pallets so far


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's very interesting, and very clever. How do you come by so many?











 







.


----------



## Gotspiccoli (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello Sir, I just started aquiring pallets from a local nursery (the plant kind not children) and I was wondering can you give a detailed explanation of your approach to sanding and finishing the wood? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Really innovative! I like it a lot.


----------



## AaBower (Jan 23, 2014)

Gotspiccoli said:


> Hello Sir, I just started aquiring pallets from a local nursery (the plant kind not children) and I was wondering can you give a detailed explanation of your approach to sanding and finishing the wood? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


hahaha

But that looks awesome. The fire pit is really cool. I have the ability to get my hands on a mass amount of pallets and this looks really cool.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

First off....that's pretty cool. But the fire pit looks like a major fire waiting to happen. All it needs is one ember to pop out and the deck is up in flames and maybe the house attached to it?? I'd at a minimum find some way to fireproof around it


----------

